# ارجو المساعدة بالحصول على البرنامج المناسب لل dvr



## farou2 (5 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمة 
احتاج الى برنامج لمشاهدة ما نسخته من ال dvr  الخاص بي على اللابتوب 
ولاني اضعت الcd الذي كان مع الجهاز صارت عملية البحث عن بديل شبه مستحيلة لان البائع نفسه نفذت من عنده 
اسم : stand - alone
النوع : h.264 net ork DVR
للاسف اصبح على جهازي اكثر من  10 برامج ولا واحد منها يعمل 
لذا ارجو المساعدة​


----------



## jesus.my.life (5 يناير 2011)

مش فاهم طلب حضرتك بالظبط
ياريت توضح فكرة البرنامج عشان اقدر اجبلك المطلوب ​


----------



## farou2 (5 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> مش فاهم طلب حضرتك بالظبط
> ياريت توضح فكرة البرنامج عشان اقدر اجبلك المطلوب ​



center]حاضر 
انا جايب للشغل 3 dvr 
عشان اسجل عليهم كل حركات وكلام الموظفين ووظيفتي هي مراقبتهم 
مع كل واحد من dvr في cd خاص عليه برنامجين واحد للمراقبة عن طريق النت والثاني عشان اقدر انسخ الايام من الجهاز واحضرها  على جهازي  
وانا عايز البرنامج الثاني الايام عندي موجودة لكن مش قادر احضرها 
[/center]
وده يوم منهم


----------



## farou2 (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا تم الوصول الى البرنامج 
ناسف للازعاج


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 يناير 2011)

farou2 قال:


> شكرا تم الوصول الى البرنامج
> ناسف للازعاج



طيب كويس نشكر ربنا

بامانة انا دورت علية امبارح ومالقتهوش 

فعلشان كدة ما رضتش اكتب رد ليس لة فائدة​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 يناير 2011)

انا اسف يا فاروق لسه شايف الرد حالا اسف لتاخرى


----------

